# CoolNWeird's Carnivorous Plants



## coolnweird (Jul 19, 2021)

Made up my first fancy bog today! Excited to see it grow in over the summer months.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## basin79 (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking forward to the future pics. It'll look phenomenal when they start to really grow out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xomb13 (Jul 21, 2021)

I would really like to see this as well. I have a soft spot in my heart for venus fly traps because of Little Shop Of Horrors lol. What all do you have in there, species wise?


----------



## coolnweird (Jul 21, 2021)

Xomb13 said:


> I would really like to see this as well. I have a soft spot in my heart for venus fly traps because of Little Shop Of Horrors lol. What all do you have in there, species wise?


Thanks, I got into carnivorous plants a few months ago! I'll list the species below

Fly traps: I've got a Dionaea m. 'Coquillage', and a standard Dionaea 'Dente'

Pitcher plants: Sarracenia ( x Dana's Delight ) x flava var cuprea 'Bill Hoyer, Sarracenia oreophila var. ornata x ( purp v burkii x purpurea var burkii 'Mama Cass', and Sarracenia x Judith Hindle

Sundews: Drosera patens x occidentalis, Drosera capensis "pink flower", and Drosera x hybrida "Butterfly Valley"

Bladderworts: Utricularia sandersonii

And then I added some drift wood and frog moss!


----------



## coolnweird (Aug 5, 2021)

Utricularia sandersonii is blooming!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot (Aug 27, 2021)

What's the pot in the middle of the first pic for?


----------



## coolnweird (Aug 27, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> What's the pot in the middle of the first pic for?


These guys are bog/swamp plants, so they need really moist soil. The pot in the middle allows me to monitor the water level in the larger planter, and make sure they're sufficiently swampy!


----------



## coolnweird (Sep 7, 2021)

My flytrap, bladderwort, and pitcher plants looking good! Hoping to get one last growth spurt out of everyone before fall comes and dormancy sets in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coolnweird (Sep 19, 2021)

Thought I'd update again, my S. Judith Hindle has put off a successful pitcher after many months of being sabotaged by grasshopper damage! The two smaller fly traps aren't thriving, but they're continuing to attempt new growth, so we'll see. U. sandersonii is blooming again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

